# Spurs Rotation



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

With the numerous off-season additons to San Antonio, that leaves the rotation very crowded this season. How do you guys think the minutes will be distributed amongst the players? I think it will be something like...

PG - Parker (32) Udrih (10) Van Exel (6)
SG - Ginobili (30) Barry (18)
SF - Bowen (24) Finley (24)
PF - Duncan (38) Oberto (10)
C - Mohammed (24) Horry (14) Nesterovic (10)


----------



## temp (Mar 22, 2003)

For the regular season, I suspect you have Duncan with way to many minutes - he will probably be at most 35, and likely lower (I call 32 minutes).
At the start of the season
PG - Parker (30) Beno (8-12) NVE (6-8) Barry (0-4)(the variance between Beno, Barry and NVE will depend on how far Beno has progressed over the offseason)
SG - Manu (30) Beno (0-4) Barry (10 - 14) Finley (4-8) (we have seen some experiments with Beno/Barry, Barry/Beno, and Parker/Beno backcourts before)
SF - Bowen (30, down 4 minutes from last year) Finley (12-18) Barry (0-6)
PF - Duncan (24) Horry (10-14) Nazr (8-12)
C - Duncan (8) Nazr (12) Rasho (14) Oberto (14)

As the season continues, 

I would not be surprised to see Rasho's return to the starting center, at roughly 20-22 mpg. If this happens look for Nazr to be traded around the trade deadline. 
The1, 2, and 3 spots will shift around a lot as Pop experiments with the firepower at his command - look for some 3 guard lineups (Parker, Beno, Manu; NVE, Barry, Finley; Barry, Manu, Finley)
Oberto might also turn out to be a real steal, pushing either Nazr or Rasho to the side... 
C/PF combos might look as follows : Rasho/Duncan Starters; Oberto/Nazr or Horry as backup.
I am not sure about the long-term value of Nazr (although much more valuable than Malik) unless he gets the D (which he showed no signs of last season - maybe training camp will help). He will likely be pushed out the starting C role by Rasho, an possibly by Oberto. As he will be a valuable trade commodity (starting level center w/ expiring contract and bird rights), and he will likely be impossible to resign as a free agent for the spurs (with 2 rings, he will recieve multiyear (4+ years) offers that start with 7 or 8 million per year, and the spurs won't pay that much luxury tax), I predict that he is traded either for draft picksand/or a young defensive SF to follow on for Bowen (Names like Mike Miller, Grizzlies or Mikeal Pietrus, Warriors come to mind).


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow, you've been on this board longer than I have, and you've only had one post? Why's that? I hope you plan on posting here more.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Wow, you've been on this board longer than I have, and you've only had one post? Why's that? I hope you plan on posting here more.


so do i, that was a pretty good post


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Good thread. 


I was bored one day in between classes at school and actually wrote up a projected rotation that worked mathematically. I'll have to go find it and copy straight from there because I can't remember exactly how I had everything distributed. I do remember only having Barry for like 12-14 minutes, and I think I had Finley down for 22-24 minutes. Manu and Bowen should both be at 30 MPG, and Duncan and Parker should both be around 34-35 minutes per game, and from there Nazr, Finley, Oberto, and Horry should all be in the 16-25 minute range. I think I had Oberto down for around 22 minutes. 


The good thing about having this much depth is that Popovich can afford to only play his Big Three 30-35 minutes per night as opposed to teams who play their best players 40 minutes per night. This allows our best players to be more rested for the playoffs, and it lets the bench get familiar with the system and with each other a lot more. I will say that I'm curious as to how Pop will distribute the minutes. Some pretty solid players are going to be left with very little to no minutes, so I'm curious as to which guys will fall into that fate. I think Rasho and Barry are the prime canidates for that now.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

I dunno about the rotations but it seems like Pop will use the depth of this team to switch players between a game to another, especially in btbs. He told NVE "Some days you're gonna play a lot, some others you won't play at all". So I have no clue what NVE and Beno's minutes would be like.
I hope TP will play in the high 20's low 30's, TD will get 32 to 35 mpg and Manu will have about the same amount of minutes as last year 28 or something? BB will loose a few minutes and Finley should be playing around 24 mpg. Now for the other big men I guess Horry will have limited minutes in the regular season.
Nazr should get around 20 per game and for Rasho and Oberto it'll depend how well the play and for Oberto his capacity to fit the system will be a huge factor I guess.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

regulare season it will be gm by gm but i think it will turn out this way
parker 33min nve 11min beno 4 min
manu 32 min barry 16 min
bowen 28 min finely 20 min
duncan 38 min horry 10 min
narz 20 min rasho 14min oberto 14

this isnt perfect but i see something like this and deppending on how the rotation is for the playoffs is how they play in this season


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

PG Parker(31)/Udrih(10)/NVE(7)
SG Ginobili(33)/Barry(10)/Finley(5)
SF Bowen(28)/Finley(20)
PF Duncan(24)/Oberto(12)/Horry(12)
C Mohammed(20)/Nesterovic(15)/Duncan(8)/Oberto(5)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Alright, here's what I got:


PG - Tony Parker (35) 
SG - Manu Ginobili (30)
SF - Bruce Bowen (30)
PF - Tim Duncan (35)
C - Nazr Mohammed (24)

Bench - Michael Finley (24)
Bench - Francisco Oberto (22)
Bench - Robert Horry (15)
Bench - Brent Barry (12)
Bench - Beno Udrih (10)
Bench - Nick Van Exel (8)
Bench - Rasho Nesterovic (5)

Those minutes add up to 240 total, but because of overtime, the sum of the minutes per game will add up to over 240. I still went with 240 anyway. The minutes on the bench are pretty well spread around in this rotation.


----------



## big_buff (Sep 25, 2005)

Do you guys really think oberto will play that many minutes. He's a 30 year old rookie, who would not be used to an nba season. I say he plays less than that.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

big_buff said:


> Do you guys really think oberto will play that many minutes. He's a 30 year old rookie, who would not be used to an nba season. I say he plays less than that.


Well, he is a rookie, but he's got ton of basketball experience, so it's not like he's coming out of high school and has huge adjustments to make. Oberto will play because there are nights where Mohammed will be worthless, and if Rasho manages to get his starting spot back, there are nights where Rasho will be worthless. As long as Oberto brings the same passion and intensity every night, he'll get a solid 20 minutes per game, but because of depth I really don't see him getting huge minutes.


----------



## big_buff (Sep 25, 2005)

I see your point. He does look a bit slender, perhaps he should bulk up a bit to take the NBA pounding


----------



## nextghitman (Jul 17, 2005)

pr0wler said:


> With the numerous off-season additons to San Antonio, that leaves the rotation very crowded this season. How do you guys think the minutes will be distributed amongst the players? I think it will be something like...
> 
> PG - Parker (32) Udrih (10) Van Exel (6)
> SG - Ginobili (30) Barry (18)
> ...


no way Udrih gets more minutes than van exel. van exel should be backup. I dont think Parker will get over 30 minutes at least in the reg season. 18 minutes is wayy too much for Brent Barry. Ginobili should get more than 30 minutes. Duncan will never play 38 minutes per game with that lineup!! he sould get more like 32-35 minutes in the reg season. and i hope they distribute Nesterovics minutes to Horry and Mohammed...PLLLEAASE throw him off the team


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

PG - Tony Parker (30) 
SG - Manu Ginobili (28)
SF - Bruce Bowen (28)
PF - Tim Duncan (33)
C - Nazr Mohammed (20)

Bench - Michael Finley (24)
Bench - Francisco Oberto (22)
Bench - Brent Barry (12)
Bench - Robert Horry (12)
Bench - Nick Van Exel (10)
Bench - Beno Udrih (10)
Bench - Rasho Nesterovic (8)
Bench - All the rest (3)


----------

